# Tania turned 13 yrs old and I need help, with a décision



## Charliethree

So sorry you are going through this, it is so difficult making these decisions for our older dogs. Having recently gone through this with our 'old lady' my heart goes out to you. 
The first thing I would do (if you haven't) is have a heart to heart discussion with my vet. My first concern would be her quality of life, is she in discomfort or pain, is she suffering? Assuming she is not in pain (at this point) discuss the reasons for removal and benefits for her. (is the lump potentially life threatening? or likely to spread or grow and cause discomfort or pain in the future, or possibly result in an 'emergency' situation), what to expect likely outcome (short and long term) if you choose not to do the surgery.

It is tough, so many questions with no 'black and white' answers go reeling through our minds. Trust your gut, trust your heart to make the right decision for her.


----------



## HovawartMom

Ok, thought I could count on this forum, for an answer but I was wrong.
Now, I know why I dont participate much n this will be my last thread as I dont want to bother anyone.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Hey, I remember you! Long time no see but most of the old members have left and this forum isn't the same.

I wouldn't do it. JMO but to put a 13+ yr old dog through it all for a extra month or two of life, no.

I'm sorry and just my opinion. I didn't put my boy through hell with his cancer at 13 yrs old.

Charliethree gave a good response, sorry you didn't get more  Thanks for your Arnica tip in the past, it helped my boy (and me too) a lot when I sought out help.

I wish you well, Tania is a beautiful gal.


----------



## GoldenMum

Just seeing this now, Tania looks wonderful for 13! I went through similar decisions for my Bonnie and Clyde in 2013......they were both close to 13 years old. I decided I would just keep them as comfortable as possible and respect their quality of life. I often ask my vet what she would do if was her pup. I am so sorry you're facing this decision, it isn't an easy one. Steve is right, this forum has changed a great deal; I find myself coming here less and less.


----------



## ceegee

HovawartMom said:


> Ok, thought I could count on this forum, for an answer but I was wrong.
> Now, I know why I dont participate much n this will be my last thread as I dont want to bother anyone.


You need to give people a bit of time to respond, at least 24 hours. For example, on work days I can sometimes only visit the forum in the evenings - like lots of people, I suspect. 

For your question: personally I wouldn't do the operation on a dog of that age because the risk, pain and suffering is likely to outweigh the benefits. But it's a tough call. There's no clear-cut right or wrong answer. As Charliethree suggested, your vet is probably the best person to advise you on this.

I'm sorry you're facing this. It's never easy. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## 3 goldens

Sorry your feel like this. And hopefully you will continue to post.

Now my opinion is much like the one above. A couple of months after my Irish Setter turned 12, he started limping on rear leg on Friday and since he had arthritis, we thought it was acting up. By Monday morning he was actually grabbing that leg. As soon as we walked into the little hospital and my vet saw Boots, I could tell by the look on his face it was bad. Was 1% abscess, 99% cancer.

Results came in--a very very aggressive bone cancer. The receptionist had just lost her lab to same kind week before. He was gone less than a week after diagnosis. Our vet laid out 3 courses we could take. First, amplutate THAT DAY and hope it had not spread. Second choice, bring him home and give him a couple of days with us then bring him for final sleep because most likely by the end of the week he would not be eating, not be walking. third choice, do nothing, just let him die on his own.

Our hearts said amputate, but our minds said he was almost 12 1/2, had arthritis in his hips and one shoulder. Would it be fair to put him thru such serious surgery only to lose him in a week or two, his weeks being full of pain. No, that was not an option as far as we were concerned. and as for doing nothing, no way. Our vet said he knew we would never go that route, but he had to mention it.

We decided to give Boots a couple of good days and then let him go. He LOVED to go to the beach, be it the real beach or the bay where we fished. 
So we took him that afternoon....and the next day and the next. He developed a bunny hop and no longer drug that legTook him in to see vet--he said it didn't need to be done yet.

Well, long story short, I took Boots to the beach every single day. Hubby being a cross country truck driver no home that much. Boots tried to catch crabs in shallow water, got after shore birds. When I would go out to reel in a fish or check my biat (had rod holders in mid thigh deep water), he would go with me and swim around. One day I had a nice speckled trout on the string, it flopped, Boots grabbed it--and tore it off the stringer. another day I caught an undersize flounder. Went back to shore to get hook remover to take hook out, then released it in about 6: of water. He pounced on that flounder, stuck his head down in the water and came up with it. He also ended up killing it.

We also gave him everything he loved--loved fruits and veggies and had a sweet tooth worse than any kid I ever knew. What we had for dessert, so did he. I mean, he had his own banana split complete with 3 toppings and cherry and shipped cream. He ahd his own strawberry shortcake, apple pie with scoop of ice cream, even brownie. He had melon and tossed salad.

I took him in 2-3 times a week to see my vet and he would just sahke his head and sayhe didn't understand it--Boots was actually putting on weight (no wonder with dessert every night) and was happily wagging tail, and loving life.

But the day came he didn't play as much and I told myself it was becaue he was just tired. But my heart knew better. The next day he went to get on sofa and fell, couldn't get up and I could feel hardness in his shoulder I had not felt the day before when rinsing him off. Knew it was time. Gave him a large dish of Blue Bell Buttered Pecan ice cream. I could not go, so son and his wife took him and son stayed with him. After they left I almost called to tell my vet I had changed my mind, but didn't. That would have been selfish to keep him. As it was, he enjoyed life right to the end and I have regret it. I had exactly 10 full, wonderful weeks with my boy.

I don't know if this will help you decide or not, but just wanted to tell you how I handled something similar with my beloved Boots. Your girl is beautiful.


----------



## GoldenCamper

ceegee said:


> You need to give people a bit of time to respond, at least 24 hours.


You should have seen the pages of articulate responses back in the day to a thread like this. Used to be we had a few vets on the forum too, not anymore.

Want a dozen pages about shock collars or other controversial things people just have to type opinions about? Dog food for instance, LOL.

This thread is about caring and love, acceptance to another's problems. Too bad these types of threads don't get more responses anymore. Its all about how popular you are at the time.

My last thread got a few responses, years ago it would have got pages worth. BTW I never cared if people liked them or not. I deleted over 700 photos last week. Big changes I see.


----------



## 3 goldens

I made a post recently about Facebook being a Killer that had killed many forums and family pages. The first forum I belonged to after Hunter died back in 2003 had zillions and a threat would get tons of replies. That forum no longer exits.

One of the all breed forums I joined way back then use to have dozewns and dozens that posted every day--now there appears to only be about 6 of us. Another was HUGE and it is down to only about a dozen regular posters. We have all talked about it and believe some left because they could not control the forum, some got miffed at certain posts, a few died. But most left because they spend so much time on FB, they don't have time for the forums. I see ones on FB that has not posted here in a year or more.

So much has changed since I joined 10 years ago, and not just on the forum. This has come up, even discussed on TV. Texting is taking over. One guy was talking about coming in and his son and 2 friends were all sitting on the sofa, texting each other instead of talking. A few years ago several of us was at my sons to watch a football game, and even had company from 2 miles away. My DIL and her sister sat on the sofa texting each other. Cell phones have taken over. People can even to go bathroom with taking it with them. Computers have taken over kids lives--no longer do they play outside, but sit and play on computer, tablet, etc. FB has taken over forums. Is really sad because on forums you can often get the help you need with problems with your dog. and as I have said, Thank God for this forum when I lost my cat Pippi, and my golden retrievers Buck, Kaycee and Honey and my Great Pyr, Shaggy. Many have found this forum (and others) after losing a much loved dog and are looking for answers or just people who understand how they feel. Actually this forum has fared better than most.


----------



## thomas&betts

Out of respect and appreciation for all the loyalty and love of 13 years, I would continue to fight for her better health and happiness.


----------



## ceegee

GoldenCamper said:


> You should have seen the pages of articulate responses back in the day to a thread like this. Used to be we had a few vets on the forum too, not anymore.
> 
> Want a dozen pages about shock collars or other controversial things people just have to type opinions about? Dog food for instance, LOL.
> 
> This thread is about caring and love, acceptance to another's problems. Too bad these types of threads don't get more responses anymore. Its all about how popular you are at the time.
> 
> My last thread got a few responses, years ago it would have got pages worth. BTW I never cared if people liked them or not. I deleted over 700 photos last week. Big changes I see.


I hear you. There's a lot of ugly stuff on social media generally these days. But there are also people who will take the time to help out or give support - it just takes a day or two, sometimes. Kind and caring people are often the busiest - "busyiness" is the disease of our time. When you're in a difficult situation, like the OP, it's tough to wait, though. I sympathize with her - it's so hard to know what to do and if it's the right thing.


----------



## GoldenCamper

thomas&betts said:


> Out of respect and appreciation for all the loyalty and love of 13 years, I would continue to fight for her better health and happiness.


No argument with that, but what do you mean? Is heath and happiness going through medical stuff or enjoying the rest of days together?

It is always a tough call. No matter what anyone ever says I will always do the best for mine and to this day have no regrets. The OP is looking for love folks, it's a heart post, conflict with her mind. I respect that.

Too few respond to the tough stuff anymore. I can't say I do as much anymore but still try.


----------



## SwimDog

I wrote a response this morning and then didn't post - this is a hard topic. 

My dog had a mass on his leg that we noticed when he was about 8 years old. Our general practice vet said it was slow growing and to not do anything, the location would make it too difficult/risky to remove. Last year, at 13, another vet said we should have it removed by a specialist and that as he was in good health it would be a good move to preserve his overall wellbeing and mobility. I called board certified surgeons and had estimates of $2500+. I've spent more than that on veterinary proceedures in the past. But he's not a young dog anymore and I just couldn't justify the expense when we didn't know how much longer he had left. He's now 14.5 and every single day I regret not doing that proceedure. We still could. His health is almost as good as it was a year ago (and even better in some ways). But..again, it's hard to justify the cost. I feel like a horrible person for rationalizing it that way, but I'm not in a financial position where it would be a small matter to fund such a big procedure - and even if I could, all I would be thinking about is how so many rescues, not for profits, students, etc could use that money that I'm using to extend my dog's life by a little bit longer. I also know I'm not being unreasonable - but I don't feel great about it either - which is why I didn't post this morning. It's sometimes easier to not think about things!

Talk to your vet. Find a surgeon/specialist too.


----------



## thomas&betts

GoldenCamper said:


> No argument with that, but what do you mean? Is heath and happiness going through medical stuff or enjoying the rest of days together?
> 
> It is always a tough call. No matter what anyone ever says I will always do the best for mine and to this day have no regrets. The OP is looking for love folks, it's a heart post, conflict with her mind. I respect that.
> 
> Too few respond to the tough stuff anymore. I can't say I do as much anymore but still try.


Thanks for this. post. As SwimDog stated, it's a tough topic, that tends to lead one to write, then edit, then delete, then rewrite, etc...all the while the poster needing that piece of mind gets neglected, and nothing gets posted. I felt the need to get the post sent, period. What would I do? I would quietly ask for help, and then hope someone would remind me how important loyalty is to me, and bring me to do the most loyal thing in return. In the end, I would appreciate all suggestions as I arrive at the best decision. 

If nothing else, I hope this post brings the OP back to the top so it isn't missed by others who might respond and then hit send!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your beautiful sweet Tania, I'm sorry you're faced with it. 
It's a difficult decision to make. 

I think I would discuss all your options with your Vet, get as much information as you can about the risk involved if you have the surgery. Weigh the options of having it done vs. not having it done.

Wishing you all the best for your Tania.
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## goldlover68

*Hope you are still reading these posts as I went through this exact situation with our 10 year old Golden last year.* 

During a routine physical the vet discovered a mammary tumor on her. He said it was likely cancer in that area taking into account her age. We discussed the risks and options in depth. 

Our vet said that removing a mammary tumor in dogs is not real invasive as in dogs the mammary glands are not set up in a way that requires cutting or disruption of muscle mass. Based on that fact and the associate risks we went forward the next day. Our girl did fine and the tumor was cancerous, a very aggressive form, but the report came back saying the margins were clear. So we saved our girl from a painful death. She is still cancer free and doing very well...

Wishing you luck!


----------



## Charliethree

Though I can certainly understand the OP's disappointment with the lack of responses, it is sad, hard to understand, but I hope that she can draw some comfort from those who have reached out. 
There are no easy, or simple answers to these tough questions, but ultimately we need to have faith, trust ourselves, to make the right decisions, as hard as that may be, for our dogs, our best friends.


----------



## fostermom

It's a tough decision when dealing with a senior dog. Our oldest had a lump on her side that my vet was sure wasn't a fatty tumor. She was 12+ when it started to grow larger than the pea sized it started out as. Eventually it got to the size of a 1/2 golf ball. By then, she was 13+ and we had decided not to put her through another surgery. Then she developed vestibular disease and then canine cognitive disorder (and then another VD episode) and I SURE wasn't going to put her under anesthesia!

She's 14 1/2 now and probably doesn't have a whole lot of time left. I wouldn't want that short time to be spent recovering from any sort of surgery. BTW, her lump spontaneously reabsorbed into her body, so it's a non issue at this point.


----------



## HovawartMom

Thanks for those who answered.
I appreciate it!.
I came back, here cos I got great support with Priska and I was hoping for the same.
It's not an easy decision cos the mass has been growing.Both vets think, I should take care of it cos its growing and could become uncomfortable to'the dog.m leaning towards that but anesthesia is what is worrying me.
If I do it, it will be, soon.Probably, just, after my daughter's Bac.


----------



## brianne

I can understand the frustration with not getting lots of responses. There's a lot of activity on this forum and sometimes threads get "buried" and need to be "bumped up". 

I agree with the first poster: talk at length with your vet about pros on cons of surgery, then let your gut feeling decide. I would also consider getting a second opinion just for my own peace of mind. 

When my bridge girl was 13 she needed a fairly minor surgery for her comfort and we opted to go forward with it. She recovered quickly and we had another healthy 2 1/2 years with her.

Tania is a lovely girl and she looks like she's in good shape. I would definitely consider surgery depending on my discussion with the vet. 

There really is no right or wrong answer - you know your girl best and as long as you keep her best interests in mind, you'll make the right decision.


----------



## rabernet

I don't have any advice, but want to offer my support. Tania is a beautiful girl! I was not familiar with her breed until I joined this forum and saw some of your posts. I hope you'll decide to stay and continue to participate! The posts that I have read of yours I've enjoyed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's so very hard to know and to decide what to do and what is best for our Seniors. 
The suggestion to get a second opinion is a very good idea, it may help you to make your decision.

Most Vets do the pre surgery bloodwork which will give you a good indication of the overall health of your girl. 

I hope you will keep us posted about Tania.
Wishing you all the best with your decision, sending my thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Karen519

*Tania*

Tania is just a beautiful girl. These decisions can be so hard, but if it was me and my dog was 13 I would not opt for surgery.


----------



## GoldenMum

I wish you and Tania the best, I know you'll maje the right decision for her. Please give her a hug from me, and keep us posted!


----------



## hubbub

Friends of mine had a mass removed from their 13 year old pup's side. They had been monitoring it, but it ruptured and needed to be addressed. After consulting with another vet, the mass was removed under light sedation with lots of local anesthetic and he recovered fairly well after that. Like Carolina Mom mentioned, the preop bloodwork will give you a good idea of her overall condition and the advice of the drs that see your girl regularly are so important. 

For what it's worth, I'm sure many people disagreed with choices I made for my girl (actually, many were vocal about it), but what's important is that you are at peace with the decisions you make as their advocate.


----------



## ZeppGold

Our 12 year old underwent a round of radiation for a huge thyroid mass and is currently taking chemo for a few spots on her lungs. I am sure that many people think we were crazy for doing something. The reason we did something was because Sasha had always been extremely healthy. The only problem she ever had were a couple of hot spots. If she had had lots of health problems, we may not have done it. 
Also, because my husband is definitely not ready to let her go. 
Good luck making the decision and have peace with your decision.


----------



## elly

I'm sorry, I have just seen this. I don't have advice, I think we just have to follow our hearts and do what we feel is right. It's such an individual thing and all dogs and people are different in so many ways. If there's a little voice swaying you one way more than another, I would follow that, it usually seems to me that its the right decision niggling at me when that happens.
She's a beautiful girl, wow, really pretty and I'm so sorry you have to go through this worry and heartache. 
I wish you peace of mind in your decision making and actions and lovely Tania comfort and well being from all the love and care surrounding her x


----------



## Rainheart

Mammary tumors aren't always bad news in dogs, they have a 50% chance of being malignant. Depends on how her current health is- if you think she is doing well for a 13 year old dog and you are interested in pursing a removal, your vet should do a full workup of bloodwork (current within the last 30 days) and 3 view chest radiographs to check in case of metastasis IF it happens to be a malignant tumor. If anything is seen on those chest rads or bloodwork that would indicate she isn't a good candidate for surgery, then you can just stop there and let it be. If everything comes back alright, then I would proceed with the tumor removal and get it sent off for a biopsy. Hope that helps.


----------



## cubbysan

I remember Priska and Titan!

I am just seeing this now. When I have been in these situations, I always ask the vet what would they do if it were their dog. I feel they have always been honest.

I am always afraid of anesthesia, no matter what the age. When I first read your thread, my uneducated opinion was to let it be, but after reading the posts from one member that has gone through this, and one that is a vet student, I think it really depends on your dog. 

It does not sound like invasive surgery, I would probably consider it if she is in good health otherwise.


----------



## Harleysmum

goldlover68 said:


> *Hope you are still reading these posts as I went through this exact situation with our 10 year old Golden last year.*
> 
> During a routine physical the vet discovered a mammary tumor on her. He said it was likely cancer in that area taking into account her age. We discussed the risks and options in depth.
> 
> Our vet said that removing a mammary tumor in dogs is not real invasive as in dogs the mammary glands are not set up in a way that requires cutting or disruption of muscle mass. Based on that fact and the associate risks we went forward the next day. Our girl did fine and the tumor was cancerous, a very aggressive form, but the report came back saying the margins were clear. So we saved our girl from a painful death. She is still cancer free and doing very well...
> 
> Wishing you luck!


I have tried to say something on this thread since the very first post. A couple of times I have been interrupted and a couple of times I haven't been happy with what I was going to say. In the meantime, coming back to it, I have completely changed my mind! My first reaction was that I would not do surgery but having seen goldlover68's post and the fact that your vet is encouraging it I think I would do the surgery. No-one has mentioned the cost though and, of course, that may or may not be an issue. I hope that you are still coming back to the forum. There is another thread about how the forum is not the same and I am a relative newby so can't really comment on that except to say that forums were probably the forerunner to facebook in many ways.


----------



## goldlover68

Harleysmum said:


> I have tried to say something on this thread since the very first post. A couple of times I have been interrupted and a couple of times I haven't been happy with what I was going to say. In the meantime, coming back to it, I have completely changed my mind! My first reaction was that I would not do surgery but having seen goldlover68's post and the fact that your vet is encouraging it I think I would do the surgery. No-one has mentioned the cost though and, of course, that may or may not be an issue. I hope that you are still coming back to the forum. There is another thread about how the forum is not the same and I am a relative newby so can't really comment on that except to say that forums were probably the forerunner to facebook in many ways.


I checked with my wife and see recalls the cost of having this surgery for our girl was less than $400, somewhere around $360. We were able to bring her home that same afternoon, and her recovery was immediate. 

But, please listen to your vet, our girl was 10 yours is 13 (that's like 18-21 years older in people years). Our vet could tell this was a very small tumor. I am not a vet, I wanted to share our facts with you, but only your vet can give you the facts you must know to make this final decision...

Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## HovawartMom

Thanks everyone, for giving me, yr point of view and experience.
It is helping me, a great deal !.
I know that the final decision is mine but yr support makes it, easier.
I'm seeing the vet, on Thusday and we will decide,together.
Whatever happens, I will keep you, posted!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Tania. 
Hope the Vet appointment will be helpful.


----------



## mylissyk

I hope talking with your vet will also help you make the decision. Whatever you decide I know you will make the choice with her best interests in mind.


----------



## HovawartMom

*update*

Back, from the vet:
Tania is in pretty good health, for her age aka 13yrs old.
Her heart is slightly smaller than normal but doesn't need medication as it is quite common,for her age and a bit of calcification, on the bronchitis.
Her chest x-ray is clean and her blood test came back:good.
Following her results, she is considered,a good candidate, for the operation.
The anesthesia is always a worry whatever the dog's age.
So knowing this,what would you do?.


----------



## fostermom

Did the vet give you an idea of the prognosis? Will the surgery increase her lifespan significantly? I do agree that the anesthesia is always a risk, but it sounds like she is very healthy. My oldest is 14 1/2, so at 13, you could easily have another year and a half to 2 years with her. How does the vet think she'll do with the recovery?

I'm sorry, this is such a tough decision to have to make! I don't even know what I would do if it were my dog.


----------



## HovawartMom

Its a mass so we dont know.It's difficult to say but her Mom lived to be 15 and died in her sleep. So yes, she can live another 2 yrs.
The vet was honest and does say that she is healthy and strong, for her age but nothing is risk free.
The operation would be done, by another vet that I have full confidence in.He operated on Tania, last year when she had pyometra and on Titus when he broke his leg.
Both were successful operations and recoveries.


----------



## rabernet

First, I wanted to say, I love your pictures, and before I joined here and saw your posts, I'm not sure I ever heard of a Hovawart, but wow, they are gorgeous! 

Now, to your question. With our bridge girl, we woke up one morning to what looked like a blood bath, and started grabbing her and looking all over, and turns out she had somehow sliced her gum with her kibble. She was 13 at the time, and while I knew that she would have benefited from dental cleanings, at her age, we had decided against it. 

Well, she had to go into surgery to repair the tear and to remove about 5 teeth, and then antibiotics for her inflamed gums. 

I was TERRIFIED over the anesthesia, and the vet told me that it has come a long way and is considered safer these days than it used to be, and that they also have a way to reverse the anethesia for quicker recovery times as well. 

She came through it great and went on to live another 2 years. 

Whatever you decide, my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## GoldenMum

It sounds like your girl is in great shape, I personally would go for the surgery. If she had other health issues, I might not. My Bonnie was almost 13 when she was Dx'd with osteosarcoma in her mouth, and she would have had to had her lower jaw completely removed. If it had been an internal mass, I would have done the surgery.
I hope whatever you decide, you have many more memory making times with Tania.


----------



## Rainheart

I would do the surgery as well, knowing that her radiographs are clear and that her bloodwork looks good. Mammary masses can metastasize (if it is malignant- like I said above, it has a 50% chance of being a malignant tumor). I would get it off and biopsy it. Then, no need to worry about it. That is my take.


----------



## brianne

Sounds like you have complete confidence in your vets. If they are recommending surgery, I would probably do it as her tests came back good.

Sending good thoughts to you and Tania as you make your decision. She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Girly, my 11y.o. whippet x, had surgery earlier this year to remove another 3 small mammary tumors. (That makes a grand total of 10, in 4 surgeries over 4 years. Expensive business for a free rescue!) Apparently, 6 of them were cancerous, so I have no regrets putting her through the surgery. Apart from the usual inconvenience keeping an otherwise active dog quiet, there were no problems. Dogs seem to have less trouble with the surgery than humans, so, since your vet advises it, I'd say go for it.


----------



## HovawartMom

After weighing the pros and cons, we've decided, to go with the operation which will happen,on July 15th.
I hope I wont regret it as the anesthesia is always a risk.


----------



## goldensrbest

I just want to say,how pretty she is, hope all goes well.


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm not on much anymore and am just seeing this thread.
I think you are making the right decision. My lab needed an emergency splenectomy at 12yrs old and is still with me 3 years later. 
Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## ZeppGold

Given her relative health and the results of the bloodwork and tests, we would probably have made the decision to go for it too. Hopefully, the surgery will go well with no problems and she will have a quick recovery. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Rainheart

You've done all you can to minimize the risks of anesthesia. Hope the surgery goes well, let us know how it goes!


----------



## hubbub

HovawartMom said:


> After weighing the pros and cons, we've decided, to go with the operation which will happen,on July 15th.
> I hope I wont regret it as the anesthesia is always a risk.


You all will be in my thoughts - please keep us posted. 

Any decision or action made out of love should not be regretted.


----------



## HovawartMom

Major grooming + bath, before surgery.
Tonight, she is not a happy camper cos she can't be fed.
Taking her in,tomorrow morning, Fr time and should find out, early afternoon if she did alright.
Keep her, in yr thoughts, for an uneventful operation and recovery.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update - I was just thinking of you guys this morning. Sending you absolutely the best thoughts


----------



## GoldenCamper

Love to you and Tania.


----------



## Harleysmum

Good luck with your op today sweet Tania. Hoping for good results and a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## HovawartMom

Thanks!.
As I couldn't sleep,we went for a long walk, early morning.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts are with you and Tania today, prayers her surgery goes well and the results are good.


----------



## DJdogman

Best of luck to Tania and you today. I've only just seen this thread and it sounds like you've made the right decision for you and your gorgeous girl. She is absolutely beautiful and it sounds like she is strong enough to come through this and isn't ready to leave you just yet! Praying for her today xxx


----------



## fostermom

Good thoughts to you and Tania today!


----------



## GoldenMum

Hoping to see a Tania update, sending good thoughts!


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing this post. I hope Tania's surgery went well today!!


----------



## HovawartMom

Tania came home last night but was not doing great as she didn't eat, drink, let alone move.
She is,obviously, in pain but doing a bit better, this morning as she is slightly more stable on her legs.
She did drink and did N.1.
The scar is humongus as it is about 70cms long and goes from the front legs to the vulva cos they took out, the whole mammary chain.
The tumor was about the size of a pear but the vet was able to take everything out.
See diagram, below, of the surgery:


----------



## thomas&betts

Fingers crossed for a successful recovery for your girl, and many more happy years of life.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Ouch! I understand why they've taken the whole chain, but poor Tania! I'm glad she's home and I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aw, poor baby! I hope she's back to herself soon!


----------



## Harleysmum

Hoping for a quick recovery for Tania.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Prayers for a speedy recovery for your special Tania.


----------



## fostermom

I am glad they were able to get the whole thing out! I hope she feels better today, poor girl.


----------



## GoldenMum

Sending you and Tania good thoughts for a quick recovery!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Prayers and healing energy being sent for Tania. How is she doing today?


----------



## Jennifer1

Poor girl, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## hubbub

Wow, I didn't realize they would remove the entire chain, but understand their caution. I hope she's feeling better today.


----------



## jennretz

Hope she is doing better today.


----------



## HovawartMom

Still, in lallah land but doing better.
Tired, stiff on the side, she was operated on and most probably, in'pain.
She did eat tonight and was willing to walk a bit, to do her business so yes, taking it, easy but she made it, through.
Now, the waiting game is on, for the lab result, on the tumor which was the size of a pear.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Ouch, that would have me in LaLa land for a while too!

I wish Tania and you the best!


----------



## DJdogman

Wow that was a very big operation, poor Tania. I'm sure she will get better and better each day and soon she won't even remember this, she will be back to her fun-loving self.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope Tania feels better with each new day.
Prayers the lab results are good news.


----------



## HovawartMom

*pix*

Tania is doing,a lot better.
Now, she is resting and taking it, easy, for the next 3 weeks
When she walks, she looks like lucky Luke cos she walks stiffly, with her legs apart cos it must hurt and pull.
On this pix, you can see part of the bandage that goes from the back legs to the front ones


----------



## GoldenMum

That is a major incision, sending healing thoughts!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Somehow I missed this thread. I'm so glad that you decided to opt for the surgery and that Tania came through it well.

My super senior Joker had major abdominal surgery to remove a tumor in April of 2014 and he had a similar incision. He came through in fine form and the pathology report was clear. I pray that you get the same results.

Pain management is a vital part of healing for dogs. I hope your vets have prescribed enough meds to keep your girl comfortable and sleepy.

Holding you and Tania in my thoughts and prayers,

Lucy


----------



## tikiandme

_I'm glad Tania made it through the surgery and is on the road to recovery. I hope she heals quickly and is back to her self in no time. Maybe now you can relax and get some r and r, too._


----------



## hubbub

So happy to hear she continues to improve - no doubt aided by your loving care


----------



## Capt Jack

So glad she's doing good. Just saw this thread like someone else said I can't post on here as much right now because of work.I'd have no advice anyway but I'll be praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## HovawartMom

I wanted to take the time, to thank you, all,for yr support and advice.
Yr expérience was what I was looking for, as well as what you would do, in my shoes.
I knew that the final devision was mine but you made it, easier.
Tania is doing great and is no more, in pain or walking like a cowboy.
She is back to her old self and wanting to run so I stopped the painkiller, to remind her, she has to take it, easy.
At this point, I know I took the right decision so Thanks again.


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so pleased to hear this news. Hoping Tania keeps making a steady and complete recovery.


----------



## thomas&betts

Happy to read Tania is feeling better after such a painful sounding surgery! Thank you for the update and for being such a caring pet parent. So nice to read good news for a change.


----------



## Harleysmum

So pleased to hear that she is doing well so far.


----------



## Karen519

*Tania*

Happy to hear that Tania is doing better!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Atta girl Tania, really great to hear she's recovering so well. 
Good job Mom!


----------



## mylissyk

So good to hear she is doing well!


----------



## hubbub

So glad her recovery continues to be smooth


----------



## GoldenMum

Such WONDERFUL news! Good girl Tania!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Just wondering how Tania was going and if you had the results yet from any pathology tests. Oh, and wondering how you are coping with keeping Tania quiet!


----------



## HovawartMom

THANKS FOR ASKING!.
Tania is doing great and is back to her old self.
The pathology should be in, soon but still, waiting for it.
Stitches are out, beginning of next week .


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm so pleased to hear that she is doing so well. If Tania is anything like Girlie, she'll be looking forward to getting rid of those itchy little stitches (Girlie had 55 of them last time.)
Fingers crossed for a good path. report next week!


----------



## Karen519

*Tania*

Checking in on Tania and you.Keeping you both in my prayers.


----------



## HovawartMom

*pix*

Stitches are coming out, tomorrow but in the meantime, she is enjoying her long walks, 3 times a day.
The heat is tough on her as I cant hose her or let a swim but this is, soon, coming to an end.


----------



## Pilgrim123

You must be pleased - she's looking so well.


----------



## fostermom

She looks great!


----------



## Charliethree

So good to hear Tania is doing so well and soon you will both be back to living life as you should. 
Sorry, I have been away, haven't kept up, but want you to know you and Tania have been on my mind, hoping things have turned out well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great seeing the picture of your beautiful Tania, she's looks fantastic. 
I know you'll both be happy to have the stitches out.


----------



## Karen519

*Tania*

Tania is just beautiful!! That is just amazing three walks a day!!


----------



## HovawartMom

Tania's results are in and are notgood.
The mammary mass turned out to be grade 1, cancer.
On the upside side, the blood vessels and tissues around it are clear so we were right to operate and take the all chain out.
Even though, I knew it could be that,it still came out as a blow.


----------



## hubbub

I'm so sorry for this news.  As you said, although it was a possible outcome, it's still a shock and sure to hit you hard. Give yourself room and permission to grieve, but enjoy every moment with Tania. I trust that, due to your proactive decision for Tania and the surgical result of clean margins, you have much more time with your beloved girl. <hugs>


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry to hear the results were not good. 

Thinking of you and Tania.


----------



## Karen519

*Tania*



HovawartMom said:


> Tania's results are in and are notgood.
> The mammary mass turned out to be grade 1, cancer.
> On the upside side, the blood vessels and tissues around it are clear so we were right to operate and take the all chain out.
> Even though, I knew it could be that,it still came out as a blow.


Sorry the news was not the best, but happy like you it wasn't worse!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'm sorry I missed this news.
It is always a blow when you find out your family member, whether human or furry, has cancer. In a strange sort of way, this is one time when Tania's age is a plus - most tumors grow so slowly in an older dog compared to puppies. And stage 1 is really encouraging, all things considered.
I hope Tania and you are enjoying all this extra time your decision has bought.


----------



## SandyK

Sorry Tania's results were not what you were hoping. You still made the right decision for her. Love seeing her picture!! She looks great!! My thoughts and prayers are with you. Extra belly rubs for Tania please!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

How's Tania doing, I've been thinking of you both.


----------



## HovawartMom

*pixs*

Finally, a nice cool swim!.
Of course, the bigger the stick, the better!.1


----------



## GoldensGirl

HovawartMom said:


> Tania's results are in and are notgood.
> The mammary mass turned out to be grade 1, cancer.
> On the upside side, the blood vessels and tissues around it are clear so we were right to operate and take the all chain out.
> Even though, I knew it could be that,it still came out as a blow.


Cancer is never good news, but at least it was grade 1. Even better, you got it out before it had spread. Tania is one very lucky girl to have you fighting for her.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

That's quite the stick. 
Good to see her enjoying herself.


----------



## Pilgrim123

She sure looks like a very happy girl.


----------



## Harleysmum

She certainly looks happy to be back in the water!


----------



## goldy1

Swimming and a big stick! She looks great!


----------



## Karen519

*Tania*



HovawartMom said:


> Finally, a nice cool swim!.
> Of course, the bigger the stick, the better!.1


Tania sure does look Happy!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Tania looks so happy swimming with her stick, looks more like a log to me! She looks great!


----------

